# Cats and swimming pools



## sashski (Aug 14, 2011)

we've been in our new house a couple of months and the cats are itching to get out. However I'm more than a little bit apprehensive about doing this because we have a swimming pool (the above ground type, approx 4.5ft deep) and I'm really concerned that they'll fall in.

you may think I'm being a bit OTT but both Diesel and Isabelle love water and have fallen in the bath (while I've been in it I may add ) and there's been a lot of splashing and they've jumped out. Obviously the bath is much shallower than the pool and I'm really concerned that if they fall in they won't be able to get out?!

It was only the other weekend that they had some supervised garden time, and Diesel managed to jump up onto the side of the pool  I quickly shooed her off though.

Anyone got any ideas how to keep them away from something they love!?

Thanks!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Can you put a cover on it?

If not, I wouldn't let them anywhere near it unsupervised.

All five of mine have been in the bath at one time or another - no way would I let them have access to a pool


----------



## sashski (Aug 14, 2011)

There is a cover but it's not a solid one.
I personally want to keep them as house kitties but they seem desperate to get out, pawing at the locked catflap etc. 
They've been spayed so im not worried about them getting with the local Tom. 
At the same time I don't want them to be unhappy!


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm pondering the same issue myself, except our new pool is in ground. It has a 4' fence around it, but the fence really doesn't meet the ground securely--it's more of an insurance thing to keep neighbourhood children from falling in, I guess. 

Anyway, we're planning to make the fence around it higher, make sure it goes down to the ground so they can't shimmy under it, and then we plan to put some catproofing over the top of the fence too. I don't know if any of these things would work with an above ground pool. But it seems to me that keeping it covered isn't really conducive for swimming in it or using it ever, especially since above ground pool covers aren't the easiest things to just plop on and off at will.


----------



## Shiny (Mar 24, 2013)

You are right to be cautious. 

The biggest issue in an above ground pool is them falling in and not being able to climb out over the ledge. They will swim around the edges trying to escape until the exhaust themselves and drown. 

I've seen it happen to one of my neighbour's growing up. I didn't actually see it, but I attended the cat's funeral. There's nothing more heartbreaking then seeing a cat on the bottom of the pool.

Solutions: put a cover on the pool at all times when you're not using it. 

Also, at all times, have a floating "island" in the pool. It can be anything, just nothing that cat pop with a cat's claws. If, for some reason, they do fall in, they can climb onto it, or at least attach themselves to it to keep their head above the water level. 

BEST SOLUTION: Fasten a little ramp leading out of the pool to the side, that touches the water level. It can just be a piece of wood, maybe covered in a sheet of felt so that they can climb it easily. This will help ensure their safety.


----------



## sashski (Aug 14, 2011)

When the pool comes out from its winter mode the steps will be in the water at all times and when we're not using the pool the eco-cover will be on - this isn't a solid cover I might add.

Can cats actually swim?


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

A summer cover might be a hazard at first, it might look enticing - at least until they realise they can't walk on it. Although getting stuck under a floating summer cover is really dangerous, so make sure the cover isn't too big. A full cover cut into strips allows for more escape routes to the surface. 

A hedgehog 'ladder' is the best idea, just make it a really big one. If they fall in they'll make their way to the ramp and climb out.

As has been said it's not the falling which is the problem, it's not having a way to get out. But if hedgehogs can do it ok I'm sure cats can manage.


----------



## sashski (Aug 14, 2011)

We may end up getting a new eco cover as the one we've got looks a bit worse for wear.

I'll have to see when we start using the pool. 
Im hoping that they won't be tempted in there as there won't be any toes wiggling that they can see (They like watching toes under the water in the bath) and if we're in the pool we can shoo them off.


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

sashski said:


> When the pool comes out from its winter mode the steps will be in the water at all times and when we're not using the pool the eco-cover will be on - this isn't a solid cover I might add.
> 
> *Can cats actually swim?*


Yes, they do it doggy style 
Honestly :blush:


----------



## James22 (Aug 28, 2013)

There are hard top covers available for the pools...and if you really want to keep away you cat from the pool water then you have to buy that.. or you also can use a strip in neck of cat to hold cat with you. Good luck


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> I've seen it happen to one of my neighbour's growing up


I've also known it happen a few years ago to a family with one of these pools. The cover was a hazard as the cat must have jumped up the side and got it under it. I'd say the only 100% safe option is a rigid, tight fitting cover.


----------



## londongal796 (Oct 7, 2011)

Shiny said:


> BEST SOLUTION: Fasten a little ramp leading out of the pool to the side, that touches the water level. It can just be a piece of wood, maybe covered in a sheet of felt so that they can climb it easily. This will help ensure their safety.


In a perfect world, no one--feline or human--would be at risk of falling in a pool and drowning.

The best case scenario I can think of, practical wise, is similar to what has been suggested above. Maybe even just a bit of carpet (like the size of a front door mat) would be sufficient, if it was very securely fastened to the edge and dipped into the pool. It would give enough tread for a cat to latch onto and pull themselves up in the event of getting into the pool.

You could even, if you were feeling slightly devilish, test it out and see how the kitties take to their emergency escape route!! :devil:


----------

